# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  At school

## Lampada

несколько картинок на школьную тематику

----------


## MasterAdmin

Дверь, Девочка, Дети, Доска, Женщина, Книжный шкаф, Мальчик, Мужчина, Окно, Парта, Стол, Стул, etc.

----------


## Leof

там написано что-то оригинальное или у меня надстройки дурят?
children, pupils are called as дЕФЙ, хЮЕОЙЛЙ!
просто апож!  ::  
цЕОЭЙОБ, хЮЙФЕМШОЙГБ- учительница  ::  
почему так популярны слоги ЙОБ и ХЮЙ???  ::  
нХЦЮЙОБ,хЮЙФЕМШ- учитель
дЕЧПЮЛБ, ХЮЕОЙГБ - девочка!!!  :: 
нБМШЮЙЛ, ХЮЕОЙЛ- мальчик! Надо же уметьтак утончённо материться! 
дПУЛБ - доска! Я всегда так и думал!
лОЙЦОЩК ЫЛБЖ- шкаф! ЫЛБЖ!!! ЫЛБЖ!!!!  ::  
Это наверное сакральные символы этих людей и вещей! Их альтер эго! Бессознательное!  
а пЛОП - это, натуральное дело, окно!   :: 
 Lampada! You have made my day!

----------


## Lampada

У меня там всё по-русски.  Нужно поменять Encoding на KOI8-R.

----------


## Leof

ой, а мне без KOI8-R так хорошо стало!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ой, а мне без KOI8-R так хорошо стало!

 То-то я вижу, что ты расслабился.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Personally, I _like_ "Ылбж".
Some of my _best friends_ are Ылбж'es.   ::      
On my computer, the page came up in Japanese....  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> On my computer, the page came up in Japanese....

   ::

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

The page came up in question marks, but when I went to '*View*', then to '*Character Encoding*' and clicked on *Cyrillic (Windows-1251)*, it changed to Russian characters that make no sense. But if you go back to '*View*', go to '*Character Encoding*', select '*Auto-detecting*' and click *Russian*, all the words will come up correctly.

----------

